# Canon 24-70mm used?



## dracalud (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a used Canon 24-70mm used from a private seller.  $975 is that a good price?  Sounds like it is a good lens.  Seller legit - has a website etc.  Nice guy...

Is that a good price or should I buy from a reputable store for more?


----------



## usayit (Jan 27, 2010)

absolutely no way to answer without knowing the condition....


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2010)

Brand new, it's about $1300 US.  So that is a decent price...but probably not the best deal you could find if you looked around long enough.

This has been the 'workhorse' lens for many pros, for many years.  It can be a great lens.  Having said that, I know a few very picky pro photographers who say that these are prone to focus accuracy errors.  
If I was buying a used one, I'd be sure to ask them if you can return it if you're not satisfied with it's performance.


----------

